# pork loin fat cap,  up or down?



## jeff 1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a pork loin on the top rack above a boston butt in a brinkman vertical smoker,  Since it was on top and had the boston butt between it and the coals and would not be in as long I figured I would put the fat cap up,  does that sound right?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2011)

Some say fat cap up and some say down and some change half way though the smoke. There is no wrong way to do it. its a personal preference thing.


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 24, 2011)

that is a great debate question, a # of people like the fat cap up, so as it smokes the fats breakdown and soak into the meat, others say cap side down.   i have seen alot of posts for pork shoulders and the same question.  most of the people would say it would be up to you.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 24, 2011)

it will stay up today


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

Different people have different ideas on the cap up or cap down thing I say try it both ways and see which you prefer or if you can tell a difference at all


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

I put it to the handy dandy search tool here and got a good bit of reading for ya!!!

 Have a great day!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fat+cap,+up+or+down


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Personal preference, I keep it up so it bastes the meat.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Personal preference, I keep it up so it bastes the meat.


See what I mean Al keeps it up and I generally keep it down so its really personal tastes and preferences. Oh the other one you need to try when doing a pork but is to score the fat cap and try smoking with it up and see if you think that makes any difference.


----------



## skully (Feb 24, 2011)

UP for sure


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Personal preference, I keep it up so it bastes the meat.



X2


----------



## short smoke (Feb 20, 2017)

I kept the cap up yesterday and my loin was so tender and juicy. I listened to al recommendation and it turned out nice


----------

